# 3 Of The Collection (neil Dont Look!)



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

The 6309 youve seen before, the Apoagum is a new addition from Mr Crowley and the Speedy Shumacher replica was given to me recently....Its surprisingly good quality







Why dont the people who make them use their own designs? Is the market for replicas really that great?


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2004)

Too late, I looked.


----------

